# Claudio Marchisio vs Andrea Bertolacci.



## Renegade (22 Agosto 2015)

Confronto nato da uno scambio di opinioni con DinastiaMaldini e mefisto. La questione è semplice. Io ritengo Marchisio superiore e loro ritengono Bertolacci al suo pari.




DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Bertolacci non ha niente di meno di Marchisio e nel Genoa ha giocato in tutti i ruoli del centrocampo.



_


Renegade ha scritto:



Ma io ti prendo sul serio. Semplicemente ritengo tu sia guidato da un'eccessiva simpatia nei confronti del calciatore in questione, che ti influenza il giudizio e non di poco. E secondo me sul fatto che Bertolacci sia al pari di Marchisio nella tua ottica l'hai ampiamente dimostrato. A parte le solite statistiche, non ho mai visto a Bertolacci fare i lanci lunghi e le giocate di tacco del centrocampista juventino. Non ho visto avere la potenza di tiro da far tremare la traversa in una finale contro il Barcellona. Non ho visto la visione di gioco tale da poter sostituire un certo Andrea Pirlo. Dai. E' un incursore. Che poi si riveli decente o meno ce lo dirà il campo.

Clicca per allargare...

_



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me. Vai a prendere i tuoi maledetti numeri e vediamo.



Claudio Marchisio - Andrea Bertolacci
Fase offensiva: 12.69 - 22.05
Fase difensiva: 4.39 - 8.34
Costruzione: 9.54 - -1.29
Passaggi in avanti: 43.96 - 37.38
Passaggi con successo: 64.98 - 48.09
Passaggi completati: 86% - 78%
Passaggi chiave: 1.35 - 1.25
Occasioni create: 1.54 - 1.49
Tackles vinti: 2.20 - 1.79
Tackles persi: 2.77 - 2.60
1 vs 1: 76.32 - 68.97
Duelli arei vinti: 36.59 - 23.08
Recuperi palla: 2.20 - 1.32

Al di là dei numeri, nel quote c'è il mio pensiero. Per voi chi è meglio tra i due?

Anche qui però voglio @Splendidi Incisivi.

(Gli ''appassionati'' di confronti diano anche un occhio a Banega vs Moutinho, )


----------



## Djici (22 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Confronto nato da uno scambio di opinioni con DinastiaMaldini e mefisto. La questione è semplice. Io ritengo Marchisio superiore e loro ritengono Bertolacci al suo pari.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Io vorrei sapere perche guardi solo certi numeri.
Il migliore non dovrebbe essere quello che ha il migliore TOTALE ?


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (22 Agosto 2015)

Marchisio gioca nella squadra che ha dominato il campionato, Bertolacci giocava nel Genoa.
Usare solo i numeri come termine di paragone è quindi concettualmente sbagliato.
La mia opinione è che Bertolacci toglierà presto il posto in Nazionale a Marchisio.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Agosto 2015)

Ho già detto anche io che i numeri non hanno molto senso, però non mi aspettavo una differenza così netta in costruzione, questo ti darebbe ragione.


----------



## Isao (22 Agosto 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Marchisio gioca nella squadra che ha dominato il campionato, Bertolacci giocava nel Genoa.
> Usare solo i numeri come termine di paragone è quindi concettualmente sbagliato.
> La mia opinione è che Bertolacci toglierà presto il posto in Nazionale a Marchisio.



Invece è giusto. Già i numeri dimostrano che Marchisio non è così superiore. Nonostante giochi in una macchina perfetta. Detto questo, ad oggi Marchisio è superiore. Però non facciamolo passare per fenomeno e Berto per brocco honoris causa.


----------



## Renegade (22 Agosto 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Io vorrei sapere perche guardi solo certi numeri.
> Il migliore non dovrebbe essere quello che ha il migliore TOTALE ?



Ho messo anche fase offensiva e fase difensiva. Comunque no. Il totale è la somma delle tre fasi, non dei parametri. 



DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Marchisio gioca nella squadra che ha dominato il campionato, Bertolacci giocava nel Genoa.
> Usare solo i numeri come termine di paragone è quindi concettualmente sbagliato.
> La mia opinione è che Bertolacci toglierà presto il posto in Nazionale a Marchisio.



I numeri me li ha chiesti mefisto. Io non li avevo proprio menzionati.


----------



## Renegade (22 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ho già detto anche io che i numeri non hanno molto senso, però non mi aspettavo una differenza così netta in costruzione, questo ti darebbe ragione.



Ma va? Consolatevi col fatto che almeno Bertolacci batte Witsel in quello.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (22 Agosto 2015)

Non mi fido molto delle statistiche, perché un uomo con la testa nel forno acceso e i piedi nel congelatore statisticamente ha una temperatura media. Cit.

Detto ciò per me rappresentano la stessa tipologia di calciatore, non vedo in Marchisio doti non presenti in Bertolacci, semmai si può discutere l'esperienza e l'essere già affermato in un top club.


----------



## Isao (22 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ho già detto anche io che i numeri non hanno molto senso, però non mi aspettavo una differenza così netta in costruzione, questo ti darebbe ragione.



Il parametro costruzione di cosa tiene conto?


----------



## Ma che ooh (22 Agosto 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Marchisio gioca nella squadra che ha dominato il campionato, Bertolacci giocava nel Genoa.
> Usare solo i numeri come termine di paragone è quindi concettualmente sbagliato.
> La mia opinione è che Bertolacci toglierà presto il posto in Nazionale a Marchisio.



All' età di Bertolacci , Marchisio era peggio, poi è migliorata tantissimo, vediamo che combina Bertolacci


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ho messo anche fase offensiva e fase difensiva. Comunque no. Il totale è la somma delle tre fasi, non dei parametri.
> 
> 
> 
> I numeri me li ha chiesti mefisto. Io non li avevo proprio menzionati.



Era un estremo tentativo per cercare di farti stare zitto, tanto tu guardi solo quello ormai.

Comunque non è che siano chiarissimi, tipo in fase offensiva gli dà le piste, anche in difensiva, però ha fatto meno recuperi. Boh...


----------



## Renegade (22 Agosto 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Il parametro costruzione di cosa tiene conto?



Di come ha gestito il possesso palla e come ha ragionato con la stessa.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Agosto 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Il parametro costruzione di cosa tiene conto?



Non saprei, non sono io il tecnocrate qua dentro.


----------



## Renegade (22 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Era un estremo tentativo per cercare di farti stare zitto, tanto tu guardi solo quello ormai.
> 
> Comunque non è che siano chiarissimi, tipo in fase offensiva gli dà le piste, anche in difensiva, però ha fatto meno recuperi. Boh...



Perché Bertolacci giocando di catenaccio nel Genoa è andato più a coprire. Il fatto che poi sia devastante rispetto a Marchisio in fase offensiva fa capire quanto sia solo un centrocampista d'inserimento e incursione.


----------



## Djici (22 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ho messo anche fase offensiva e fase difensiva. Comunque no. Il totale è la somma delle tre fasi, non dei parametri.



Non capisco cosa stai dicendo.
Perche ho provato il sito solo una volta quindi magari sbaglio io.
Ma il TOTALE e la somma delle 3 fasi e tutte le altre cose sono le COMPONENTI di una di quelle 3 fasi.
Lo dimostra il fatto che il TOTALE NON CAMBIA MAI... nemmeno se aggiungi caratteristiche precise.

Mi spieghi cosa sto sbagliando ? Perche ripeto che non sono un esperto di quel sito.


----------



## Renegade (22 Agosto 2015)

Il bello è che mi avete tartassato con la storia che i numeri non sono tutto ecc e poi per giudicare questo confronto vi state basando solo su quelli.


----------



## Isao (22 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Di come ha gestito il possesso palla e come ha ragionato con la stessa.



In pratica un parametro suscettibile di interpretazione e in cui conta chi hai intorno. Se hai compagni dietro l'uomo non è facile "ragionare".


----------



## Djici (22 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Perché Bertolacci giocando di catenaccio nel Genoa è andato più a coprire. Il fatto che poi sia devastante rispetto a Marchisio in fase offensiva fa capire quanto sia solo un centrocampista d'inserimento e incursione.



Io da quello che ho sentito _il sistema di gioco non cambia i valori di un giocatore.
Se uno e forte avra dati piu alti di uno che e scarso_ 
Sistema, compagni e avversari non fanno cambiare le statistiche [cit.]


----------



## Renegade (22 Agosto 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non capisco cosa stai dicendo.
> Perche ho provato il sito solo una volta quindi magari sbaglio io.
> Ma il TOTALE e la somma delle 3 fasi e tutte le altre cose sono le COMPONENTI di una di quelle 3 fasi.
> Lo dimostra il fatto che il TOTALE NON CAMBIA MAI... nemmeno se aggiungi caratteristiche precise.
> ...



Te l'ho detto, è la somma delle tre fasi a sé stanti. Se nel totale risulta Bertolacci avanti è perché straccia letteralmente Marchisio in fase offensiva. Ma i parametri ti mostrano come in impostazione, difesa ed equilibrio lo juventino sia migliore.


----------



## Renegade (22 Agosto 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Io da quello che ho sentito _il sistema di gioco non cambia i valori di un giocatore.
> Se uno e forte avra dati piu alti di uno che e scarso_
> Sistema, compagni e avversari non fanno cambiare le statistiche [cit.]



Ho detto che cambiano i valori, ma non il risultato, come ti ho dimostrato quando mi hai parlato di numeri di Muller e Neymar che stracciavano Messi in Nazionale. I numeri di Messi in Nazionale non sono gli stessi del Barca ma stracciano comunque sia Muller che Neymar.


----------



## Renegade (22 Agosto 2015)

Comunque mi ripeto:



Renegade ha scritto:


> *Il bello è che mi avete tartassato con la storia che i numeri non sono tutto ecc e poi per giudicare questo confronto vi state basando solo su quelli.*


----------



## Djici (22 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ho detto che cambiano i valori, ma non il risultato, come ti ho dimostrato quando mi hai parlato di numeri di Muller e Neymar che stracciavano Messi in Nazionale. I numeri di Messi in Nazionale non sono gli stessi del Barca ma stracciano comunque sia Muller che Neymar.



No. Messi ha GIUSTAMENTE, senza bisogno di computer, fatto una coppa del mondo migliore dei due altri.
Il mio discorso non era basato su 3 settimane di competizione in Brasile... ma su quasi 10 anni di nazionale per Messi e Muller e ovviamente qualche anno in meno per Neymar.
Per me il titolo di migliore giocatore del torneo non e propriamente rubbato. E veramente stato uno dei migliori (se non il migliore).

Ora vedo Bertolacci davanti a Marchisio.
E non contano solo le carateristiche che vuoi tu.
Perche un difensore che segna o fa assist fa comunque comodo... come un attacante che riesce a fare il primo difensore.

Il TOTALE parla CHIARO.


----------



## Djici (22 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Il bello è che mi avete tartassato con la storia che i numeri non sono tutto ecc e poi per giudicare questo confronto vi state basando solo su quelli.



Stai cambiando la realta del discorso.
Quello che se ne usciva sempre con i numeri eri tu. Io dicevo che devono essere analizzati tenendo conto di sistema, compagni e avversari.
Quello che dicevo rimane vero pure in questo confronto.
Io rimango convinto che questi numeri lasciano il tempo che trovano.
Ad oggi, preferirei avere Marchisio in squadra invece di Bertolacci.

Ma cosi come questo confronto non cambia l'opinione che avevo su questi due giocatori (e continuo a sostenere che Bertolacci se usato bene : quindi con un altro sistema di quello di ora, sara un giocatore interessantissimo), non cambia nemmeno l'opinione che avevo su tutti li altri confronti che hai fatto.


----------



## Renegade (22 Agosto 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> No. Messi ha GIUSTAMENTE, senza bisogno di computer, fatto una coppa del mondo migliore dei due altri.
> Il mio discorso non era basato su 3 settimane di competizione in Brasile... ma su quasi 10 anni di nazionale per Messi e Muller e ovviamente qualche anno in meno per Neymar.
> Per me il titolo di migliore giocatore del torneo non e propriamente rubbato. E veramente stato uno dei migliori (se non il migliore).
> 
> ...



E non è il caso di Bertolacci che vince meno tackles e ne perde di più di Claudio. E recupera anche meno palloni. Vince meno 1v1 e meno duelli aerei. Così come Marchisio è migliore nel possesso palla, nell'impostazione, nei passaggi, nel lancio lungo, nella creazione di occasioni, nei passaggi chiave ecc.
Bertolacci lo devasta in fase offensiva, nelle conclusioni? Si sapeva già. E' un *incursore*.


----------



## Renegade (22 Agosto 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Stai cambiando la realta del discorso.
> Quello che se ne usciva sempre con i numeri eri tu. Io dicevo che devono essere analizzati tenendo conto di sistema, compagni e avversari.
> Quello che dicevo rimane vero pure in questo confronto.
> Io rimango convinto che questi numeri lasciano il tempo che trovano.
> ...



Il bello è che sia con i numeri sia senza vince comunque Marchisio.


----------



## Djici (22 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E non è il caso di Bertolacci che vince meno tackles e ne perde di più di Claudio. E recupera anche meno palloni. Vince meno 1v1 e meno duelli aerei. Così come Marchisio è migliore nel possesso palla, nell'impostazione, nei passaggi, nel lancio lungo, nella creazione di occasioni, nei passaggi chiave ecc.
> Bertolacci lo devasta in fase offensiva, nelle conclusioni? Si sapeva già. E' un *incursore*.



Stai cambiando discorso.
Il discorso non era "Bertolacci e un incursore o no?"
Il discorso e "i numeri sono sempre dalla parte del piu forte o no ?".

Io dico di no, perche il migliore per me e Marchisio.


----------



## Djici (22 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Il bello è che sia con i numeri sia senza vince comunque Marchisio.



Questo e certo.
Ma quindi i numeri non premiano sempre il migliore 
Quindi e inutle dire che un giocatore X e piu forte di un Y perche i numeri sono migliori.
Tutto qui.


----------



## Renegade (22 Agosto 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Questo e certo.
> Ma quindi i numeri non premiano sempre il migliore
> Quindi e inutle dire che un giocatore X e piu forte di un Y perche i numeri sono migliori.
> Tutto qui.



Se non te ne sei accorto le statistiche premiano Marchisio eh.


----------



## kolao95 (22 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Perché Bertolacci giocando di *catenaccio nel Genoa* è andato più a coprire. Il fatto che poi sia devastante rispetto a Marchisio in fase offensiva fa capire quanto sia solo un centrocampista d'inserimento e incursione.



Ah, ora ho capito tutto!


----------



## Djici (22 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Se non te ne sei accorto le statistiche premiano Marchisio eh.



No no.
I numeri parlano di un Bertolacci migliore di Marchisio.
Tu continui a guardare solo quello che vuoi vedere.

Un giocatore non deve solo fare possesso o vincere Tackles...


----------



## Renegade (22 Agosto 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> No no.
> I numeri parlano di un Bertolacci migliore di Marchisio.
> Tu continui a guardare solo quello che vuoi vedere.
> 
> Un giocatore non deve solo fare possesso o vincere Tackles...



I numeri parlano di Marchisio migliore di Bertolacci. E li trovi al primo post.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2015)

Ma non c'è proprio storia, Marchisio surclassa Bertolacci 10-0. Marchisio ormai ha trovato la sua dimensione da mediano davanti alla difesa, però non da regista alla Pirlo ma piuttosto alla Busquets, alla Schweinsteiger, cioè un giocatore capace di interdire ma anche capace di far ripartire l'azione grazie alla più che discreta qualità, è il classico giocatore di equilibrio e di raccordo tra difesa e centrocampo, indispensabile in ogni grande squadra. Marchisio tra l'altro non è nemmeno inefficace in fase offensiva dato che riesce sempre a segnare qualche goalletto stagionale grazie agli inserimenti o al tiro da fuori.
Marchisio, quindi, è un giocatore molto più indipendente a differenza di Bertolacci che è un incursore e quindi dipende dai compagni di squadra che se non gli permettono l'inserimento finiscono per vanificare il loro stesso compagno, perché naturalmente non è una mezz'ala alla Vidal, con la qualità del cileno che lo renderebbero un giocatore molto più autonomo, capace di inserirsi spontaneamente al tempo giusto ma soprattutto capace di creare goal ed occasioni da goal.


----------



## Renegade (22 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma non c'è proprio storia, Marchisio surclassa Bertolacci 10-0. Marchisio ormai ha trovato la sua dimensione da mediano davanti alla difesa, però non da regista alla Pirlo ma piuttosto alla Busquets, alla Schweinsteiger, cioè un giocatore capace di interdire ma anche capace di far ripartire l'azione grazie alla più che discreta qualità, è il classico giocatore di equilibrio e di raccordo tra difesa e centrocampo, indispensabile in ogni grande squadra. Marchisio tra l'altro non è nemmeno inefficace in fase offensiva dato che riesce sempre a segnare qualche goalletto stagionale grazie agli inserimenti o al tiro da fuori.
> Marchisio, quindi, è un giocatore molto più indipendente a differenza di Bertolacci che è un incursore e quindi dipende dai compagni di squadra che se non gli permettono l'inserimento finiscono per vanificare il loro stesso compagno, perché naturalmente non è una mezz'ala alla Vidal, con la qualità del cileno che lo renderebbero un giocatore molto più autonomo, capace di inserirsi spontaneamente al tempo giusto ma soprattutto capace di creare goal ed occasioni da goal.



Vallo a far capire.


----------



## kolao95 (22 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma non c'è proprio storia, Marchisio surclassa Bertolacci 10-0. Marchisio ormai ha trovato la sua dimensione da mediano davanti alla difesa, però non da regista alla Pirlo ma piuttosto alla Busquets, alla Schweinsteiger, cioè un giocatore capace di interdire ma anche capace di far ripartire l'azione grazie alla più che discreta qualità, è il classico giocatore di equilibrio e di raccordo tra difesa e centrocampo, indispensabile in ogni grande squadra. Marchisio tra l'altro non è nemmeno inefficace in fase offensiva dato che riesce sempre a segnare qualche goalletto stagionale grazie agli inserimenti o al tiro da fuori.
> Marchisio, quindi, è un giocatore molto più indipendente a differenza di Bertolacci che è un incursore e quindi dipende dai compagni di squadra che se non gli permettono l'inserimento finiscono per vanificare il loro stesso compagno, perché naturalmente non è una mezz'ala alla Vidal, con la qualità del cileno che lo renderebbero un giocatore molto più autonomo, capace di inserirsi spontaneamente al tempo giusto ma soprattutto capace di creare goal ed occasioni da goal.



Niente, oh, Bertolacci incursore di nuovo.. Non riesco a capire perchè si definisca solo incursore un giocatore con quelle qualità, boh.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Niente, oh, Bertolacci incursore di nuovo.. Non riesco a capire perchè si definisca solo incursore un giocatore con quelle qualità, boh.


Quali qualità?


----------



## Renegade (22 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quali qualità?



Preparati che tra poco ci chiederanno Bertolacci vs Iniesta


----------



## Djici (22 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> I numeri parlano di Marchisio migliore di Bertolacci. E li trovi al primo post.



Bertolacci : TOTALE : 29.09 
Marchisio : TOTALE : 26.63

Sono professore di matematica ma sembra che non riesco a capire chi ha piu del altro 

Il come arriva a questa cifra non e importante.
Quello che conta e che quando si guarda TUTTO, alla fine il computer premia Bertolacci.

Anche se io con il mio cervello continuo a pensare che Marchisio sia proprio di un altro pianeta.
Forse il mio cervello funziona meglio del computer... forse no... chi lo sa.


----------



## kolao95 (22 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quali qualità?



E' un giocatore che sa fare tutto bene: sa impostare e dettare i tempi, pressa, ha il tiro da fuori, è un discreto giocatore a verticalizzare, è un buon incursore. Dalle vostre parole penso proprio che non abbiate visto mai partite del Genoa quest'anno, soprattutto se leggo 'Genoa catenacciaro', quando nel girone di ritorno il Genoa ha espresso il miglior calcio offensivo del campionato.


----------



## Renegade (22 Agosto 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Bertolacci : TOTALE : 29.09
> Marchisio : TOTALE : 26.63
> 
> Sono professore di matematica ma sembra che non riesco a capire chi ha piu del altro
> ...



Cesc Fabregas - Andrea Bertolacci
TOTALE: 26.66 - 29.09

Lo vuoi capire che non centra niente con i parametri?


----------



## Djici (22 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Preparati che tra poco ci chiederanno Bertolacci vs Iniesta



No. Guarda Bertolacci - Kroos... e vedrai che Bertolacci ha quasi lo stesso totale.
Insomma questo sito di statistica e veramente bravissimo a fare i suoi calcoli


----------



## kolao95 (22 Agosto 2015)

Certo che affidarsi alle statistiche quando dopo 3/4 di campionato secondo i dati OPTA Ranocchia e Albiol erano i due migliori centrali del campionato. Dai, oh, non scherziamo.


----------



## Isao (22 Agosto 2015)

Comunque credo che Bertolacci e Soriano abbiano "punito" la ragazza di qualcuno qui dentro perché sennò tutto questo astio dopo solo mezza partita ufficiale e dopo anni di muntari è davvero incredibile.


----------



## Djici (22 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Cesc Fabregas - Andrea Bertolacci
> TOTALE: 26.66 - 29.09
> 
> Lo vuoi capire che non centra niente con i parametri?



Invece sono i parametri tutti insieme che fanno il totale.
E questo sei tu che non lo vuoi capire.


----------



## kolao95 (22 Agosto 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Comunque credo che Bertolacci e Soriano abbiano "punito" la ragazza di qualcuno qui dentro perché sennò tutto questo astio dopo solo mezza partita ufficiale e dopo anni di muntari è davvero incredibile.



Soriano a me non piace, ma definire Bertolacci incursore vuol dire giudicare i giocatori senza vedere le partite, punto.


----------



## Renegade (22 Agosto 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Invece sono i parametri tutti insieme che fanno il totale.
> E questo sei tu che non lo vuoi capire.



Ancora? E' la fase offensiva di Bertolacci a portare a quello per via dei suoi 7 gol. Sembra che vi siete appigliati ad un capriccio pur di dar valore a Bertolacci. Poi mi si viene a dire che non è esaltato. Marchisio lo batte in tutti i parametri. La statistica così come gli occhi premia Marchisio tanto quanto Fabregas.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (22 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Niente, oh, Bertolacci incursore di nuovo.. Non riesco a capire perchè si definisca solo incursore un giocatore con quelle qualità, boh.



Perchè non è un regista, quindi è un incursore.


----------



## kolao95 (22 Agosto 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Perchè non è un regista, quindi è un incursore.





Comunque, l'unica cosa è che secondo me è un giocatore perfetto per un centrocampo a 2. Da mezzala di un centrocampo a 3 non dà il suo meglio.


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Agosto 2015)

Non esiste questo paragone, non saranno quei golletti che ha fatto a fine campionato a far diventare Bertolacci come Marchisio.
Bertolacci è bravo ad avanzare palla al piede, bisogna vedere se questa qualità la riesce a sfruttare quest'anno dove giocherà contro squadre chiuse e difese schierate.


----------



## Renegade (22 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non esiste questo paragone, non saranno quei golletti che ha fatto a fine campionato a far diventare Bertolacci come Marchisio.
> Bertolacci è* bravo ad avanzare palla al piede,* bisogna vedere se questa qualità la riesce a sfruttare quest'anno dove giocherà contro squadre chiuse e difese schierate.



Già, non ad impostare o costruire.


----------



## Heaven (22 Agosto 2015)

Marchisio non mi piace assolutamente, ma Bertolacci ancora non può essere neanche paragonato a lui


----------



## Renegade (22 Agosto 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Marchisio non mi piace assolutamente, ma Bertolacci ancora non può essere neanche paragonato a lui



Molto obiettivo. Però qui la logica non è ''Bertolacci è meglio di Marchisio'' ma ''dobbiamo trovare un modo di provare che Bertolacci è meglio di Marchisio perché Bertolacci dev'essere protetto e Renegade ci sta sulle cosiddette''.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (22 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Molto obiettivo. Però qui la logica non è ''Bertolacci è meglio di Marchisio'' ma ''dobbiamo trovare un modo di provare che Bertolacci è meglio di Marchisio perché Bertolacci dev'essere protetto e Renegade ci sta sulle cosiddette''.



Quindi la tua conclusione è che chi la pensa come te è obiettivo, chi la pensa in maniera opposta lo fa perchè gli stai antipatico e ti vuole per forza dare contro.
Il fatto che ci sia qualcuno che ha pensieri diversi non è contemplato ovviamente.


----------



## Renegade (22 Agosto 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Quindi la tua conclusione è che chi la pensa come te è obiettivo, chi la pensa in maniera opposta lo fa perchè gli stai antipatico e ti vuole per forza dare contro.
> Il fatto che ci sia qualcuno che ha pensieri diversi non è contemplato ovviamente.



No, questo è secondo la *vostra* logica. Io vedo Bertolacci come un mestierante e una riserva, mi si fa la morale su questo pensiero adducendomi strane motivazioni secondo le quali sarebbe un eccellente calciatore ed un titolare.
Ciò che ho detto viene provato nel momento in cui, dopo aver parlato per settimane di statistiche inutili, ecc. avete tentato di provare che Bertolacci è meglio di Marchisio secondo le stesse, senza argomentazione. Mi pare una cosa diretta del tutto a me, no? Peccato che sia con i numeri che senza Marchisio sia superiore. E le statistiche da voi invocate lo dicono ampiamente.


----------



## Jaqen (22 Agosto 2015)

Povero Bertolacci, dategli un po' di fiducia. Farà molto bene.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (22 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> No, questo è secondo la *vostra* logica. Io vedo Bertolacci come un mestierante e una riserva, mi si fa la morale su questo pensiero adducendomi strane motivazioni secondo le quali sarebbe un eccellente calciatore ed un titolare.
> Ciò che ho detto viene provato nel momento in cui, dopo aver parlato per settimane di statistiche inutili, ecc. avete tentato di provare che Bertolacci è meglio di Marchisio secondo le stesse, senza argomentazione. Mi pare una cosa diretta del tutto a me, no? Peccato che sia con i numeri che senza Marchisio sia superiore. E le statistiche da voi invocate lo dicono ampiamente.



Quindi tu hai sempre ragione, gli altri sempre hanno torto.
Potevi dirlo subito, avremmo risparmiato un sacco di tempo


----------



## Djici (22 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ancora? E' la fase offensiva di Bertolacci a portare a quello per via dei suoi 7 gol. Sembra che vi siete appigliati ad un capriccio pur di dar valore a Bertolacci. Poi mi si viene a dire che non è esaltato. Marchisio lo batte in tutti i parametri. La statistica così come gli occhi premia Marchisio tanto quanto Fabregas.



Non importa cosa porta Bertolacci ad avere un totale migliore di Marchisio. I gol bisogna farli. Idem per li assist.
Il computer, stando ai numeri premia Bertolacci.
E questo dimostra che hai torto dal inizio.
Quindi continui a "scegliere" le cose che il computer dovrebbe analizzare, lasciando di parte quello che ti mette in difficolta.

Poi ripeto che non sto dicendo cosi per dimostrare che Bertolacci e piu forte di Marchisio (perche non lo e) ma solo per dimostrarti che i tuoi amati dati non vogliono dire nulla se non vengono analizzati COSI COME QUALSIASI DATO STATISTICO.
Solo chi non ha mai avuto a fare con la statistica non analizza i numeri.

Tutto il tuo discorso sul computer che premia Marchisio come migliore di Bertolacci ha un senso SOLO SE CAMBI IL DISCORSO GENERALE.

Se mi dici che il computer dice che Marchisio l'anno scorso e stato un migliore giocatore di costruzione rispetto a Bertolacci ti do ragione.
Ma queste cose dipendono pure da cosa chiede il mister ad ogni giocatore.
NON E UN VALORE ASSOLUTO.
Se a uno chiedono sacrificio, se a l'altro danno liberta ovviamente le statistiche CAMBIANO. Il sistema puo cambiare tutto.
Quindi non e vero che quello che e il migliore ha SEMPRE i migliori numeri in questi siti.

E cosi difficile ammeterlo?


----------



## Djici (22 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> No, questo è secondo la *vostra* logica. Io vedo Bertolacci come un mestierante e una riserva, mi si fa la morale su questo pensiero adducendomi strane motivazioni secondo le quali sarebbe un eccellente calciatore ed un titolare.
> Ciò che ho detto viene provato nel momento in cui, dopo aver parlato per settimane di statistiche inutili, ecc. avete tentato di provare che Bertolacci è meglio di Marchisio secondo le stesse, senza argomentazione. Mi pare una cosa diretta del tutto a me, no? Peccato che sia con i numeri che senza Marchisio sia superiore. E le statistiche da voi invocate lo dicono ampiamente.



Niente contro di te. Niente per salvare Bertolacci.
E una questione di principio sul fatto che il computer non puo giudicare chi e il piu forte.
Avrei fatto le stesse argomentazioni se fosse stato un altro utente a parlare di statistica e pure se con quelle avrebbe voluto dire che Bertolacci e il migliore centrocampista che si poteva prendere.


----------



## Renegade (22 Agosto 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Quindi tu hai sempre ragione, gli altri sempre hanno torto.





DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Potevi dirlo subito, avremmo risparmiato un sacco di tempo




No. Su Galliani con i soldi mi pare avessi torto. E difatti la mia opinione è cambiata. Quando Bertolacci dimostrerà lo stesso vedremo. Non ho una mentalità chiusa. Per il resto pessimo uso del sarcasmo. Hai portato più provocazioni personali che argomenti a favore della tua tesi.



Djici ha scritto:


> Non importa cosa porta Bertolacci ad avere un totale migliore di Marchisio. I gol bisogna farli. Idem per li assist.
> Il computer, stando ai numeri premia Bertolacci.
> E questo dimostra che hai torto dal inizio.
> Quindi continui a "scegliere" le cose che il computer dovrebbe analizzare, lasciando di parte quello che ti mette in difficolta.
> ...



E allora non lo vuoi capire che il totale non conta... Marchisio non è stato migliore in impostazione. E' stato migliore in tutto. E' stato migliore nella costruzione del gioco, nei passaggi, nel lancio lungo, nella creazione di occasioni, nei tackles vinti, nei tackles persi, nell'1vs1, nell'interdizione, nel gioco aereo, nel recupero palla, nel possesso ecc.


----------



## Renegade (22 Agosto 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Niente contro di te. Niente per salvare Bertolacci.
> E una questione di principio sul fatto che il computer non puo giudicare chi e il piu forte.
> Avrei fatto le stesse argomentazioni se fosse stato un altro utente a parlare di statistica e pure se con quelle avrebbe voluto dire che Bertolacci e il migliore centrocampista che si poteva prendere.



Da parte tua lo credo assolutamente, conoscendoti. Da parte di altri un po' meno. La loro è una battaglia personale basata su un'antipatia. La tua no.


----------



## kolao95 (22 Agosto 2015)

Da parte mia ti assicuro che non c'è antipatia, e ho già detto di apprezzare molto alcuni tuoi interventi e il tuo modo di scrivere. Semplicemente secondo me su Bertolacci hai preso un abbaglio, comunque il campo dirà chi ha ragione


----------



## Renegade (22 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Da parte mia ti assicuro che non c'è antipatia, e ho già detto di apprezzare molto alcuni tuoi interventi e il tuo modo di scrivere. Semplicemente secondo me su Bertolacci hai preso un abbaglio, comunque il campo dirà chi ha ragione



Non mi devi nessuna spiegazione. Non ti preoccupare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> E' un giocatore che sa fare tutto bene: sa impostare e dettare i tempi, pressa, ha il tiro da fuori, è un discreto giocatore a verticalizzare, è un buon incursore. Dalle vostre parole penso proprio che non abbiate visto mai partite del Genoa quest'anno, soprattutto se leggo 'Genoa catenacciaro', quando nel girone di ritorno il Genoa ha espresso il miglior calcio offensivo del campionato.


Sapeva impostare e dettare i tempi al Genoa, così come Valdifiori lo sapeva fare ad Empoli ma basta vdere l'effettiva qualità di Bertolacci per capire che non può fare queste cose o vorresti venirmi a dire che è un regista in realtà? Ha il tiro da fuori, è vero e infatti ha fatto più di un goal in questo modo avanzando al limite dell'area, è un buon incursore e siamo d'accordo, perché inserendosi ha segnato sempre più di un goal l'anno scorso. Bertolacci è una mezz'ala, stop, anche se al Genoa giocava in un centrocampo a due, perché a certi livelli non è in grado di impostare come un regista puro e non è in grado di interdire come un interditore puro, quindi è una mezz'ala da doppia fase che ogni tanto dovrà trovare il goal e questo lo potrà fare col supporto della squadra perché la qualità di Vidal o Pogba non ce l'ha, cito loro perché loro sono mezz'ali forti e di livello europeo.


----------



## Dexter (22 Agosto 2015)

La mia opinione è che in una piccola squadra emergere è più semplice poichè sei circondato da compagni di livello presumibilmente non troppo alto. Dunque giocare titolare è più semplice, la pressione di tifo e stampa è minore, se 4 partite fai schifo non se ne accorge nessuno ed appena fai qualcosa appena sopra la media vieni esaltato all'esasperazione. In una big è tutto il contrario: il fare qualcosa sopra la media è la media stessa. Se la metti da 30 metri sotto l'incrocio, non gliene frega niente a nessuno perchè Tevez è partito da centrocampo, ha saltato 3 giocatori e l'ha buttata dentro. La titolarità te la devi guadagnare, 2 partite da 5 e tifo e stampa ti bollano come mediocre. Tutto ciò per dire ad oggi che Marchisio, vuoi per questione anagrafiche, vuoi perchè si è già confermato in una grande squadra, è avanti anni luce a Bertolacci.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> La mia opinione è che in una piccola squadra emergere è più semplice poichè sei circondato da compagni di livello presumibilmente non troppo alto. Dunque giocare titolare è più semplice, la pressione di tifo e stampa è minore, *se 4 partite fai schifo non se ne accorge nessuno ed appena fai qualcosa appena sopra la media vieni esaltato all'esasperazione*. In una big è tutto il contrario: il fare qualcosa sopra la media è la media stessa. Se la metti da 30 metri sotto l'incrocio, non gliene frega niente a nessuno perchè Tevez è partito da centrocampo, ha saltato 3 giocatori e l'ha buttata dentro. La titolarità te la devi guadagnare, 2 partite da 5 e tifo e stampa ti bollano come mediocre. Tutto ciò per dire ad oggi che Marchisio, vuoi per questione anagrafiche, vuoi perchè si è già confermato in una grande squadra, è avanti anni luce a Bertolacci.


È questo il punto.


----------



## PoloNegativo (22 Agosto 2015)

Interessante il punteggio di Pogba nella fase di possesso.


----------



## Mou (22 Agosto 2015)

L


Dexter ha scritto:


> La mia opinione è che in una piccola squadra emergere è più semplice poichè sei circondato da compagni di livello presumibilmente non troppo alto. Dunque giocare titolare è più semplice, la pressione di tifo e stampa è minore, se 4 partite fai schifo non se ne accorge nessuno ed appena fai qualcosa appena sopra la media vieni esaltato all'esasperazione. In una big è tutto il contrario: il fare qualcosa sopra la media è la media stessa. Se la metti da 30 metri sotto l'incrocio, non gliene frega niente a nessuno perchè Tevez è partito da centrocampo, ha saltato 3 giocatori e l'ha buttata dentro. La titolarità te la devi guadagnare, 2 partite da 5 e tifo e stampa ti bollano come mediocre. Tutto ciò per dire ad oggi che Marchisio, vuoi per questione anagrafiche, vuoi perchè si è già confermato in una grande squadra, è avanti anni luce a Bertolacci.



Perfetto.
Inizialmente pensavo che questo topic fosse "trolleggiante", poi ho letto i commenti e sono rimasto basito. Vi state davvero incaponendo per un paragone che al momento non ha senso di esistere?
Marchisio, per qualità e personalità, a centrocampo in Italia ora come ora è inferiore solo a Verratti; Pirlo è uscito dal calcio che conta, De Rossi è in piena parabola calante. Bertolucci dovrebbe sottrargli il posto? A un giocatore nel pieno della carriera che gioca con autorità semifinali e finale di Champions?
Ma di che state parlando? Bartolacci OGGI è un giocatore da 6 che viene da una stagione accettabile nel Genoa.


----------



## Juventino30 (22 Agosto 2015)

Dategli il modo di crescere a Bertolacci, di fare almeno un paio di stagioni in una grande squadra e poi si vedrà. Adesso proporre un paragone, anzi un confronto con un nazionale italiano, titolare della squadra che ha vinto gli ultimi 4 campionati, un centrocampista che ha esperienza internazionale, mi pare prematuro ed azzardato. Bertolacci, per quanto ne sappiamo, potrebbe anche non restare al Milan il prossimo anno perchè non da Milan.


----------



## Djici (22 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> No. Su Galliani con i soldi mi pare avessi torto. E difatti la mia opinione è cambiata. Quando Bertolacci dimostrerà lo stesso vedremo. Non ho una mentalità chiusa. Per il resto pessimo uso del sarcasmo. Hai portato più provocazioni personali che argomenti a favore della tua tesi.
> 
> 
> 
> E allora non lo vuoi capire che il totale non conta... Marchisio non è stato migliore in impostazione. E' stato migliore in tutto. E' stato migliore nella costruzione del gioco, nei passaggi, nel lancio lungo, nella creazione di occasioni, nei tackles vinti, nei tackles persi, nell'1vs1, nell'interdizione, nel gioco aereo, nel recupero palla, nel possesso ecc.



Ok ho capito che Marchisio e stato migliore nei passaggi... ma alla fine i gol/assist per te non sono importanti ?
Perche per il computer sembrano importanti... portano Bertolacci ad avere un punteggio migliore in fase offensiva... e nel totale.
Non e che segnare o fare assist sia una cosa che ti puoi permettere di dimenticare come se non fosse importante. Perche alla fine puoi pure fare 100 passaggi in piu di Bertolacci, ma se non fai segnare o se non segni la tua squadra rischia di non prendere punti...

Io il Nocerino di Ibra me lo tengo stretto... nel senso che si, non aveva le percentuali di passaggi riusciti di altri giocatori... ma intanto i suoi gol ti portavano punti. Essere decisivo mi sembra una cosa importante per un calciatore. O no ?

E pure in fase difensiva Bertolacci ha un voto migliore.

Ripeto che tu stai scegliendo di guardare certi dati.
Ma poi alla fine la globalizzazione dice il contrario di quello che sostieni.

Puoi pure guardare chi ha corso di piu... ma alla fine, la pagella non la fai tenendo conto di metri corsi... o dei tackle vinti... perche ogni azione e diversa. E l'umano e capace di fare la differenza, il computer no.

Sbagliare un rigore al 90° quando stai vincendo 3-0 o quando stai facendo 0-0 non e la stessa cosa... l'uomo ne tiene conto. Il computer no.

Per questo preferisco fare pagelle di quello che ho visto in campo provando ad essere obbiettivo al massimo, e per me non e un problema perche non tifo i giocatori, tifo la maglia.
Se Zaccardo fa una tripletta entrando dalla panchina contro la Fiorentina esulto come un pazzo.
E se un giocatore che mi piace come caratteristiche sbaglia non ci sono problemi : lo dico.
Non e che ci perdo soldi 
Poi non e che penso di non potere sbagliare mai... per esempio Cerci era uno dei giocatori che volevo di piu quando era al Torino... e non e un problema dire che ha deluso (anche se non e mai stato messo nelle condizioni di rendere al meglio ).

Il concetto che sto spiegando e che non sappiamo cosa e stato chiesto a Marchisio e a Bertolacci dai loro allenatori.
Se a uno chiedi di giocare "semplice" e a l'altro chiedi di fare la differenza ovviamente non e la stessa cosa.
Se uno gioca in una squadra che ha spesso il pallone mentre l'altra no... ancora una volta e differente.
Se tutto il centrocampo si muove benissimo con giocatori di livello mondiale e nel altro ci sono scarsoni incredibili non e la stessa cosa.
Non e che tutti i giocatori del centrocampo hanno li stessi compiti.
Inutile andare a guardare i lanci lunghi di Nigel. Non e quello che li chiede il mister (o almeno cosi sembra a me).
Inutile andare a guardare i numero di passaggi riusciti da Inzaghi... non e quello che volevano da lui. 

Quindi analizzare giocatori che hanno caratteristiche differenti, che giocano in realta molto diverse con un computer e abbastanza inutile.
Invece se analizziamo questi dati DOPO OGNI partita giocata da UNO STESSO giocatore allora possono diventare molto utili... per capire TATTICAMENTE cosa e stato fatto... le gabbie su certi giocatori... i movimenti DI TUTTA LA SQUADRA...

Chiudo qui perche penso che non riusciro a spiegarti meglio quello che penso.
E lo ripeto comunque : niente di personale


----------



## uoteghein (22 Agosto 2015)

Ad oggi non esiste il paragone.
Ma non esiste senza ricorrere ad analizzare numeri come "A beautiful Mind".
Mi vien da ridere. Facciamo i tifosi, su. Non gli scout-man.
Quei numeri lasciano il tempo che trovano perchè non sono contestualizzati. Che senso ha paragonare un centrocampista della Juventus con uno di 5 anni più giovane del Genoa? Ma per favore! Inutili masturbazioni mentali.
Si può fare questo paragone guardando il calcio, e qui non c'è sentenza più facile: Marchisio ad oggi è molto meglio di Bertolacci, che fino a 1 anno e mezzo fa era sconosciuto a chiunque (e non aveva 17 anni).
Detto questo, vediamolo tra 2/3 anni, non ha giocato nemmeno una partita ufficiale seria ragazzi, pazzesco!
Concludo: Marchisio è un buon giocatore, di certo non un fenomeno che sposta gli equilibri.


----------



## Shevchenko (22 Agosto 2015)

Non scherziamo ragazzi. Dai. Marchisio non può essere paragonato a Bertolacci, è troppo più forte. Non c'è storia. E' come paragonare Monica Bellucci a Rosy Bindi. Non aggiungo altro.


----------



## Renegade (22 Agosto 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> La mia opinione è che in una piccola squadra emergere è più semplice poichè sei circondato da compagni di livello presumibilmente non troppo alto. Dunque giocare titolare è più semplice, la pressione di tifo e stampa è minore, se 4 partite fai schifo non se ne accorge nessuno ed appena fai qualcosa appena sopra la media vieni esaltato all'esasperazione. In una big è tutto il contrario: il fare qualcosa sopra la media è la media stessa. Se la metti da 30 metri sotto l'incrocio, non gliene frega niente a nessuno perchè Tevez è partito da centrocampo, ha saltato 3 giocatori e l'ha buttata dentro. La titolarità te la devi guadagnare, 2 partite da 5 e tifo e stampa ti bollano come mediocre. Tutto ciò per dire ad oggi che Marchisio, vuoi per questione anagrafiche, vuoi perchè si è già confermato in una grande squadra, è avanti anni luce a Bertolacci.





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sapeva impostare e dettare i tempi al Genoa, così come Valdifiori lo sapeva fare ad Empoli ma basta vdere l'effettiva qualità di Bertolacci per capire che non può fare queste cose o vorresti venirmi a dire che è un regista in realtà? Ha il tiro da fuori, è vero e infatti ha fatto più di un goal in questo modo avanzando al limite dell'area, è un buon incursore e siamo d'accordo, perché inserendosi ha segnato sempre più di un goal l'anno scorso. Bertolacci è una mezz'ala, stop, anche se al Genoa giocava in un centrocampo a due, perché a certi livelli non è in grado di impostare come un regista puro e non è in grado di interdire come un interditore puro, quindi è una mezz'ala da doppia fase che ogni tanto dovrà trovare il goal e questo lo potrà fare col supporto della squadra perché la qualità di Vidal o Pogba non ce l'ha, cito loro perché loro sono mezz'ali forti e di livello europeo.



Già. Tra l'altro la fase offensiva così devastante fa capire quanto primariamente sia un calciatore da incursione e inserimento per il tiro.



Mou ha scritto:


> Perfetto.
> Inizialmente pensavo che questo topic fosse "trolleggiante", poi ho letto i commenti e sono rimasto basito. Vi state davvero incaponendo per un paragone che al momento non ha senso di esistere?
> Marchisio, per qualità e personalità, a centrocampo in Italia ora come ora è inferiore solo a Verratti; Pirlo è uscito dal calcio che conta, De Rossi è in piena parabola calante. Bertolucci dovrebbe sottrargli il posto? A un giocatore nel pieno della carriera che gioca con autorità semifinali e finale di Champions?
> Ma di che state parlando? Bartolacci OGGI è un giocatore da 6 che viene da una stagione accettabile nel Genoa.



E' la Bertolacci mania. 



Djici ha scritto:


> Ok ho capito che Marchisio e stato migliore nei passaggi... ma alla fine i gol/assist per te non sono importanti ?
> Perche per il computer sembrano importanti... portano Bertolacci ad avere un punteggio migliore in fase offensiva... e nel totale.
> Non e che segnare o fare assist sia una cosa che ti puoi permettere di dimenticare come se non fosse importante. Perche alla fine puoi pure fare 100 passaggi in piu di Bertolacci, ma se non fai segnare o se non segni la tua squadra rischia di non prendere punti...
> 
> ...



Ancora? Lo vuoi capire che il totale è dipeso dai gol che drogano la fase offensiva? O le statistiche premierebbero Bertolacci su Fabregas. Ma non vanno mica lette come stai facendo tu. Marchisio NON è stato migliore nei passaggi. E' stato migliore in TUTTI i parametri. E ha fatto segnare più del suo collega, sia con passaggi chiave, sia con occasioni create. Lo batte sotto TUTTI i parametri. 

Il bello è che parli a me di analizzare solo certi parametri quando tu ti stai basando solo sui gol e sulla fase offensiva. Volevate provare che Bertolacci fosse superiore o al pari di Marchisio con le statistiche, non vi è riuscito. Ci dovevate pensare prima dandoci un occhio. Marchisio lo asfalta nel possesso palla, nei passaggi, nel completamento, nella costruzione, nel lancio lungo, nei passaggi chiave, nella creazione di occasioni, nell'1v1, nei duelli aerei, nei tackles vinti, nei palloni recuperati, nei pochi palloni persi, ecc. E tu mi parli dei gol di Bertolacci?

Se uno è forte, ovunque gioca, le statistiche lo premieranno rispetto a chi gli è inferiore tecnicamente. Il discorso varia tra giocatori di classe ed eccellenza che si equivalgono. 

[MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION] tu che dici?


----------



## Shevchenko (22 Agosto 2015)

[MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] Penso che tu abbia ragione sulle statistiche. Nel senso che se uno è forte verrà premiato dalle statistiche, ma io non le amo. I calciatori si valutano in altri modi, possono aiutare per farsi un idea di che calciatore si ha di fronte, ma per il resto bisogna veder giocare i calciatori e basta. Marchisio è più forte in tutto rispetto a Bertolacci. Nei tackle, nell'impostazione, nei passaggi, nei lanci lunghi e anche nel tiro da fuori. Per me è un paragone che non sta in piedi. Fa ridere leggere Bertolacci vs Marchisio, dico davvero. Rispetto l'opinione di tutti, sia chiaro, ma per me non c'è partita e non credo nemmeno che Bertolacci in futuro possa anche solo avvicinarsi allo Juventino. Ovviamente spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Djici (22 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Già. Tra l'altro la fase offensiva così devastante fa capire quanto primariamente sia un calciatore da incursione e inserimento per il tiro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma giustamente assist e gol drogano i numeri.
Se non fosse cosi Inzaghi avrebbe preso non piu di 4 per tutta la carriera.
E i gol nel calcio, non dico che siano tutto, ma quasi.
Non vince chi segna un gol in piu del avversario per caso ? Avere un giocatore che ha un migliore numero di passaggi riusciti non ti porta i punti. Gol e assist invece si.
E tu decidi volontariamente di metterlo da parte.
Non e giusto.
Tu vioi guardare i numeri.
Allora guardali tutti.


----------



## Renegade (22 Agosto 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma giustamente assist e gol drogano i numeri.
> Se non fosse cosi Inzaghi avrebbe preso non piu di 4 per tutta la carriera.
> E i gol nel calcio, non dico che siano tutto, ma quasi.
> Non vince chi segna un gol in piu del avversario per caso ? Avere un giocatore che ha un migliore numero di passaggi riusciti non ti porta i punti. Gol e assist invece si.



Se non fosse per i giocatori con numero di passaggi riusciti Inzaghi non li avrebbe neanche fatti quei gol. E gol e assist non ti portano a dire o provare che un calciatore sia migliore di un altro. Anche Cristiano Ronaldo è capitato abbia segnato più gol di Messi, ma sia stato comunque inferiore su tutti i parametri qui elencati. Le statistiche dicono chiaramente che un calciatore forte non sarà mai inferiore ad un calciatore che non ha materia prima. Poi i numeri possono variare, ma non l'esito finale. E l'esito finale ci dice Marchisio lo asfalta nel possesso palla, nei passaggi, nel completamento, nella costruzione, nel lancio lungo, nei passaggi chiave, nella creazione di occasioni, nell'1v1, nei duelli aerei, nei tackles vinti, nei palloni recuperati, nei pochi palloni persi. Tradotto: in tutto. Cose che già si sapevano ad occhio nudo ma con le quali vi siete voluti scontrare per forza per un mero capriccio. Con questa discussione abbiamo solo prodotto le risate degli juventini.


----------



## Djici (22 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Se non fosse per i giocatori con numero di passaggi riusciti Inzaghi non li avrebbe neanche fatti quei gol. E gol e assist non ti portano a dire o provare che un calciatore sia migliore di un altro. Anche Cristiano Ronaldo è capitato abbia segnato più gol di Messi, ma sia stato comunque inferiore su tutti i parametri qui elencati. Le statistiche dicono chiaramente che un calciatore forte non sarà mai inferiore ad un calciatore che non ha materia prima. Poi i numeri possono variare, ma non l'esito finale. E l'esito finale ci dice Marchisio lo asfalta nel possesso palla, nei passaggi, nel completamento, nella costruzione, nel lancio lungo, nei passaggi chiave, nella creazione di occasioni, nell'1v1, nei duelli aerei, nei tackles vinti, nei palloni recuperati, nei pochi palloni persi. Tradotto: in tutto. Cose che già si sapevano ad occhio nudo ma con le quali vi siete voluti scontrare per forza per un mero capriccio. Con questa discussione abbiamo solo prodotto le risate degli juventini.



Quello che dici e vero a meta.
Inzaghi non avrebbe mai segnato senza i giocatori che fanno i passaggi ma e anche vero che se hai quelli che fanno passaggi ma non hai quelli che la buttano dentro non fai niente comunque (vero Roma ?).
E li Juventini possono solo dire che un milanista ha voluto dimostrare ad un altro milanista che i numeri non sono tutto, partendo dal presupposto che Marchisio e nettamente piu forte di Bertolacci.
Non ci vedo proprio nulla da ridere.


----------



## mèuris (22 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma non c'è proprio storia, Marchisio surclassa Bertolacci 10-0. Marchisio ormai ha trovato la sua dimensione da mediano davanti alla difesa, però non da regista alla Pirlo ma piuttosto alla Busquets, alla Schweinsteiger, cioè un giocatore capace di interdire ma anche capace di far ripartire l'azione grazie alla più che discreta qualità, è il classico giocatore di equilibrio e di raccordo tra difesa e centrocampo, indispensabile in ogni grande squadra. Marchisio tra l'altro non è nemmeno inefficace in fase offensiva dato che riesce sempre a segnare qualche goalletto stagionale grazie agli inserimenti o al tiro da fuori.
> Marchisio, quindi, è un giocatore molto più indipendente a differenza di Bertolacci che è un incursore e quindi dipende dai compagni di squadra che se non gli permettono l'inserimento finiscono per vanificare il loro stesso compagno, perché naturalmente non è una mezz'ala alla Vidal, con la qualità del cileno che lo renderebbero un giocatore molto più autonomo, capace di inserirsi spontaneamente al tempo giusto ma soprattutto capace di creare goal ed occasioni da goal.



D'accordissimo su quasi tutto. Hai descritto alla perfezione Marchisio, secondo me. Forse al Bertolacci dello scorso anno riconoscerei anche una qualche partecipazione alla manovra, abbassandosi, qualche volta, fino al cerchio di centrocampo per distribuire palloni. Niente di eccezionale eh, intendiamoci, però questa piccola aggiunta la farei. Per il resto,anche secondo me non c'è paragone. Qualsiasi allenatore, messo di fronte ad una scelta, prenderebbe Marchisio, ne sono convinto. Sa fare tutto, e si è espresso, pur essendo un giocatore diverso, a livelli per ora nemmeno sfiorati da Bertolacci.


----------



## devils milano (22 Agosto 2015)

sono tornato con la mente a 3 anni fa,quando invece ci si domandava se era piu forte Marchisio o Nocerino..e il Noce dopo aver segnato 10 gol sembrava essere almeno alla pari...poi tutti noi sappiamo com'è andata a finire.
per il momento Marchisio è sicuramente migliore...poi magari può succedere che il Berto azzecchi la stagione e migliori..l'età è almeno dalla sua parte..


----------



## de sica (22 Agosto 2015)

Abbiamo bisogno del regista (cit) . Chiamate Spielberg dai!


----------



## Renegade (22 Agosto 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Quello che dici e vero a meta.
> Inzaghi non avrebbe mai segnato senza i giocatori che fanno i passaggi ma e anche vero che se hai quelli che fanno passaggi ma non hai quelli che la buttano dentro non fai niente comunque (vero Roma ?).
> E li Juventini possono solo dire che un milanista ha voluto dimostrare ad un altro milanista che i numeri non sono tutto, partendo dal presupposto che Marchisio e nettamente piu forte di Bertolacci.
> Non ci vedo proprio nulla da ridere.



Peccato che a Roma siano riusciti a far avere a Destro la media di un gol a partita. Mentre noi non ci siamo riusciti. L'importanza di saper costruire gioco e creare l'occasione è ridondante. 
Ed è stato un tentativo vano. Perché anche le statistiche ti fanno notare che Marchisio è superiore. E non mi voglio ripetere ancora, i numeri hanno dimostrato che l'italiano è superiore: _nel possesso palla, nei passaggi, nel completamento, nella costruzione, nel lancio lungo, nei passaggi chiave, nella creazione di occasioni, nell'1v1, nei duelli aerei, nei tackles vinti, nei palloni recuperati, nei pochi palloni persi. Tradotto: in tutto.
_Sei tu che _ometti le cose di cui sopra_ appigliandoti solo ai gol (con Marchisio che tra l'altro gioca davanti la difesa...), non avendo altri strumenti a disposizione. Anche Cristiano Ronaldo potrebbe segnare più gol di Messi, ma le statistiche direbbero che Messi è un calciatore migliore in tutti i parametri. Come in effetti la realtà ad occhio nudo propone. Marchisio vs Bertolacci non sussiste né con le opinioni né con i numeri, a favore del primo. Per il resto rimando a quanto detto da Splendidi e Shevchenko.


----------



## Renegade (22 Agosto 2015)

mèuris ha scritto:


> D'accordissimo su quasi tutto. Hai descritto alla perfezione Marchisio, secondo me. Forse al Bertolacci dello scorso anno riconoscerei anche una qualche partecipazione alla manovra, abbassandosi, qualche volta, fino al cerchio di centrocampo per distribuire palloni. Niente di eccezionale eh, intendiamoci, però questa piccola aggiunta la farei.* Per il resto,anche secondo me non c'è paragone*. Qualsiasi allenatore, messo di fronte ad una scelta, prenderebbe Marchisio, ne sono convinto. Sa fare tutto, e si è espresso, pur essendo un giocatore diverso, a livelli per ora nemmeno sfiorati da Bertolacci.



.


----------



## Djici (22 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Peccato che a Roma siano riusciti a far avere a Destro la media di un gol a partita. Mentre noi non ci siamo riusciti. L'importanza di saper costruire gioco e creare l'occasione è ridondante.
> Ed è stato un tentativo vano. Perché anche le statistiche ti fanno notare che Marchisio è superiore. E non mi voglio ripetere ancora, i numeri hanno dimostrato che l'italiano è superiore: _nel possesso palla, nei passaggi, nel completamento, nella costruzione, nel lancio lungo, nei passaggi chiave, nella creazione di occasioni, nell'1v1, nei duelli aerei, nei tackles vinti, nei palloni recuperati, nei pochi palloni persi. Tradotto: in tutto.
> _Sei tu che _ometti le cose di cui sopra_ appigliandoti solo ai gol (con Marchisio che tra l'altro gioca davanti la difesa...), non avendo altri strumenti a disposizione. Anche Cristiano Ronaldo potrebbe segnare più gol di Messi, ma le statistiche direbbero che Messi è un calciatore migliore in tutti i parametri. Come in effetti la realtà ad occhio nudo propone. Marchisio vs Bertolacci non sussiste né con le opinioni né con i numeri, a favore del primo. Per il resto rimando a quanto detto da Splendidi e Shevchenko.



Io non ometto nulla guardo TUTTO... quindi il TOTALE  che tiene conto pure dei gol... se non fosse cosi allora Di Vaio sarebbe un giocatore nettamente migliore di Inzaghi.
Cosa che non era.

Dai la finiamo tutti e due perche non ci possiamo capire.
Tu continua a dire che i numeri non possono sbagliare su chi e il migliore.
Io continuo a dire che i numeri non sono tutto.


----------



## Renegade (22 Agosto 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> *Io non ometto nulla guardo TUTTO... quindi il TOTALE
> *
> Dai la finiamo tutti e due perche non ci possiamo capire.
> Tu continua a dire che i numeri non possono sbagliare su chi e il migliore.
> Io continuo a dire che i numeri non sono tutto.



E allora non hai ancora capito come funziona. Ma l'hai detto tu stesso, è inutile continuare. 
I numeri possono sbagliarsi su chi è migliore a parità di livello. Non sbagliano mai tra chi è veramente forte e chi non ha materia prima. 
Che i numeri non siano tutto l'ho detto già in tanti post precedenti. Tra l'altro i numeri su Marchisio-Bertolacci li avete chiesti voi. Non li ho proprio tirati in ballo.


----------



## kolao95 (22 Agosto 2015)

Comunque vedo che qua non si riesce a capire che non si vuole paragonare il Bertolacci attuale al Marchisio attuale (o almeno parlo per me) perchè non sarebbe possibile, Marchisio ha sempre giocato in una grande squadra ormai ha 28 anni ed è quindi un giocatore che ha raggiunto la sua piena maturità calcistica, mentre Bertolacci ha solo 24 anni e a lui non è mai stata data la possibilità di far parte di una grande squadra. E continuo a ripetere che Marchisio all'età di Bertolacci era un giocatore che non faceva la minima differenza (chiedete un po' agli juventini cosa pensano del Marchisio pre-Conte), per cui l'ex genoano va aspettato (tant'è che spero arrivi un centrocampista già affermato a grandi livelli, e non il Soriano della situazione, così i media e i tifosi non si focalizzeranno solo su di lui) e gli va data fiducia perché potenzialmente abbiamo un gran giocatore. Poi se mi continuate a dire che Bertolacci è un semplice incursore la smetto qua perché dire ciò vuol dire non aver visto partite di Bertolacci al Genoa.


----------



## Renegade (22 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> *Comunque vedo che qua non si riesce a capire che non si vuole paragonare il Bertolacci attuale al Marchisio attuale* (o almeno parlo per me) perchè non sarebbe possibile, Marchisio ha sempre giocato in una grande squadra ormai ha 28 anni ed è quindi un giocatore che ha raggiunto la sua piena maturità calcistica, mentre Bertolacci ha solo 24 anni e a lui non è mai stata data la possibilità di far parte di una grande squadra. E continuo a ripetere che Marchisio all'età di Bertolacci era un giocatore che non faceva la minima differenza (chiedete un po' agli juventini cosa pensano del Marchisio pre-Conte), per cui l'ex genoano va aspettato (tant'è che spero arrivi un centrocampista già affermato a grandi livelli, e non il Soriano della situazione, così i media e i tifosi non si focalizzeranno solo su di lui) e gli va data fiducia perché potenzialmente abbiamo un gran giocatore. Poi se mi continuate a dire che Bertolacci è un semplice incursore la smetto qua perché dire ciò vuol dire non aver visto partite di Bertolacci al Genoa.



''Bertolacci non ha niente in meno di Marchisio.''
''Anche secondo me''.


----------



## Djici (22 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E allora non hai ancora capito come funziona. Ma l'hai detto tu stesso, è inutile continuare.
> I numeri possono sbagliarsi su chi è migliore a parità di livello. Non sbagliano mai tra chi è veramente forte e chi non ha materia prima.
> Che i numeri non siano tutto l'ho detto già in tanti post precedenti. Tra l'altro i numeri su Marchisio-Bertolacci li avete chiesti voi. Non li ho proprio tirati in ballo.



Piccola curiosita : per te i numeri importanti di un difensore centrale quali sono ?
Parlo di difensore centrale perche almeno ci sono meno gol e meno assist a drogare il risultato.


----------



## Renegade (22 Agosto 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Piccola curiosita : per te i numeri importanti di un difensore centrale quali sono ?
> Parlo di difensore centrale perche almeno ci sono meno gol e meno assist a drogare il risultato.



Dipende da che tipo di centrale. Se quello da impostazione o quello da lavoro sporco. Perché?


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Agosto 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Piccola curiosita : per te i numeri importanti di un difensore centrale quali sono ?
> Parlo di difensore centrale perche almeno ci sono meno gol e meno assist a drogare il risultato.



I passaggi chiave no ?


----------



## Djici (22 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Dipende da che tipo di centrale. Se quello da impostazione o quello da lavoro sporco. Perché?



Un difensore centrale "completo". Quindi deve sapere impostare ma pure farsi rispettare nei duelli.


----------



## Djici (22 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> I passaggi chiave no ?



Io pensavo al numero di gol di sinistro


----------



## mèuris (22 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Comunque vedo che *qua non si riesce a capire che non si vuole paragonare il Bertolacci attuale al Marchisio attuale (o almeno parlo per me) perchè non sarebbe possibile, Marchisio ha sempre giocato in una grande squadra ormai ha 28 anni ed è quindi un giocatore che ha raggiunto la sua piena maturità calcistica, mentre Bertolacci ha solo 24 anni e a lui non è mai stata data la possibilità di far parte di una grande squadra*. E continuo a ripetere che Marchisio all'età di Bertolacci era un giocatore che non faceva la minima differenza (chiedete un po' agli juventini cosa pensano del Marchisio pre-Conte), per cui l'ex genoano va aspettato (tant'è che spero arrivi un centrocampista già affermato a grandi livelli, e non il Soriano della situazione, così i media e i tifosi non si focalizzeranno solo su di lui) e gli va data fiducia perché potenzialmente abbiamo un gran giocatore. Poi se mi continuate a dire che Bertolacci è un semplice incursore la smetto qua perché dire ciò vuol dire non aver visto partite di Bertolacci al Genoa.



Eh, ma è chiaro che in un confronto secco si valutino due giocatori per come sono nel presente. Poi, voglio dire, Bertolacci è più giovane, ma non ha 18-20 anni, ne ha 24. Ergo, dovrebbe essere abbastanza maturo calcisticamente (non è che stiamo parlando di un 30enne e di un 18enne). Altra cosa che non condivido è il fatto che Marchisio,a 24 anni (cioè nel 2010 o nel 2011)non avesse dimostrato molto. Certo, non era al livello attuale, ma era comunque il Marchisio capace di fare quel grande gol all'Inter, con Ferrara allenatore, e che giocava già titolare in nazionale, giusto per dire.


----------



## Renegade (22 Agosto 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Un difensore centrale "completo". Quindi deve sapere impostare ma pure farsi rispettare nei duelli.



Mah, non saprei sinceramente. Anche perché di difensori così completi da eccellere parimenti in entrambe ce ne sono pochissimi, forse giusto Thiago Silva e Hummels, che comunque mi convince meno sul piano difensivo puro. Sui difensori centrali è molto difficile un'analisi lucida dei numeri, perché le loro caratteristiche variano parecchio poiché alla fine ci sono i difensori centrali che impostano ma hanno lacune nel resto e difensori centrali che stoppano l'azione ma hanno lacune in impostazione. Ciò detto, vi lascio alle discussioni. Ci si sente domani



Djici ha scritto:


> Io pensavo al numero di gol di sinistro



Hai pescato proprio uno dei parametri che droga un po' il totale di Bertolacci



mèuris ha scritto:


> Eh, ma è chiaro che in un confronto secco si valutino due giocatori per come sono nel presente. Poi, voglio dire, Bertolacci è più giovane, ma non ha 18-20 anni, ne ha 24. Ergo, dovrebbe essere abbastanza maturo calcisticamente (non è che stiamo parlando di un 30enne e di un 18enne). Altra cosa che non condivido è il fatto che Marchisio,a 24 anni (cioè nel 2010 o nel 2011)non avesse dimostrato molto. Certo, non era al livello attuale, ma era comunque il Marchisio capace di fare quel grande gol all'Inter, con Ferrara allenatore, e che giocava già titolare in nazionale, giusto per dire.



Esattamente Meuris.


----------



## de sica (22 Agosto 2015)

Senza regista quest'anno non andiamo da nessuna parte!


----------



## davoreb (22 Agosto 2015)

Confronto senza logica fatto per sminuire Bertolacci, ad oggi Marchisio è il miglior centrocampista italiano dopo Verratti.

Bertolacci è anche molto più giovane.

Facciamo allora Robben vs Berardi per dire che Berardi è scarso.


----------



## kolao95 (22 Agosto 2015)

mèuris ha scritto:


> Eh, ma è chiaro che in un confronto secco si valutino due giocatori per come sono nel presente. Poi, voglio dire, Bertolacci è più giovane, ma non ha 18-20 anni, ne ha 24. Ergo, dovrebbe essere abbastanza maturo calcisticamente (non è che stiamo parlando di un 30enne e di un 18enne). Altra cosa che non condivido è il fatto che Marchisio,a 24 anni (cioè nel 2010 o nel 2011)non avesse dimostrato molto. Certo, non era al livello attuale, ma era comunque il Marchisio capace di fare quel grande gol all'Inter, con Ferrara allenatore, e che giocava già titolare in nazionale, giusto per dire.



Non sono d'accordo con la prima affermazione, paragoni un giocatore già di caratura internazionale come il Marchisio di oggi al Bertolacci attuale, che senso ha? è come se paragonassi il Marchisio del 2010 a un Ambrosini (il primo che mi è venuto in mente), che era un centrocampista completo e che aveva vinto molti trofei allora. Comunque i grandi gol che faceva Marchisio li ha fatti Bertolacci lo scorso anno e Marchisio a 24 anni era titolare in Nazionale perché non c'era nessuno che potesse sostituirlo, poi con le convocazioni che faceva Lippi.. E comunque, no! Un giocatore di solito matura calcisticamente (ho detto matura, 'non diventa forte' ) a 26-27 anni quindi a Bertolacci il tempo va dato. Comunque, sarei molto curioso di sapere se le partite di Bertolacci nel Genoa le avete viste o no, questo non ancora lo avete scritto.


----------



## kolao95 (22 Agosto 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Confronto senza logica fatto per sminuire Bertolacci, ad oggi Marchisio è il miglior centrocampista italiano dopo Verratti.
> 
> Bertolacci è anche molto più giovane.
> 
> Facciamo allora Robben vs Berardi per dire che Berardi è scarso.



.

.


----------



## uoteghein (22 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Comunque, sarei molto curioso di sapere se le partite di Bertolacci nel Genoa le avete viste o no, questo non ancora lo avete scritto.



Dubito...
Highlights e youtube, e giù di sentenze nella maggior parte dei casi (non vale ovviamente per tutti ma è la tendenza internettiana odierna). Tutti DS, tutti allenatori, tutti giornalisti. Maledetto internet.
Ad agosto, sto notando con enorme sorpresa che un discreto numero di utenti possiede delle solide certezze su disparate tematiche.
Mi chiedo come mai non lavorino per l'Ac Milan aiutandolo a trovare la luce in fondo al tunnel.


----------



## alessandro77 (22 Agosto 2015)

ovviamente superiore lo juventino


----------



## Marchisio89 (22 Agosto 2015)

Va detto peró, che Marchisio pre-Conte veniva spesso schierato fuori ruolo. Delneri gli facev fare l'ala sinistra addirittura. 

Ora come ora, ritengo che Marchisio insieme a Verratti sia il miglior centrocampista italiano.


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo con la prima affermazione, paragoni un giocatore già di caratura internazionale come il Marchisio di oggi al Bertolacci attuale, che senso ha? è come se paragonassi il Marchisio del 2010 a un Ambrosini (il primo che mi è venuto in mente), che era un centrocampista completo e che aveva vinto molti trofei allora. Comunque i grandi gol che faceva Marchisio li ha fatti Bertolacci lo scorso anno e Marchisio a 24 anni era titolare in Nazionale perché non c'era nessuno che potesse sostituirlo, poi con le convocazioni che faceva Lippi.. E comunque, no! Un giocatore di solito matura calcisticamente (ho detto matura, 'non diventa forte' ) a 26-27 anni quindi a Bertolacci il tempo va dato. Comunque, sarei molto curioso di sapere se le partite di Bertolacci nel Genoa le avete viste o no, questo non ancora lo avete scritto.



Onestamente il Marchisio del 2010 era già superiore all'Ambrosini del 2010. Se ricordo male i nostri amici juventini mi smentiranno, ma io ricordo che il Marchisio pre Conte era una delle poche note positive di una squadra quasi disastrata. Ambro l'anno di Leo fece la sua ultima stagione da titolare e tutt'altro che ad alti livelli (non ne aveva più) e con Allegri poi è stata una discesa inesorabile


----------



## alessandro77 (22 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Già. Tra l'altro la fase offensiva così devastante fa capire quanto primariamente sia un calciatore da incursione e inserimento per il tiro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



e la tua non è un pò "Bertolacci fobia"?


----------



## alessandro77 (22 Agosto 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Dubito...
> Highlights e youtube, e giù di sentenze nella maggior parte dei casi (non vale ovviamente per tutti ma è la tendenza internettiana odierna). Tutti DS, tutti allenatori, tutti giornalisti. Maledetto internet.
> *Ad agosto, sto notando con enorme sorpresa che un discreto numero di utenti possiede delle solide certezze su disparate tematiche.
> Mi chiedo come mai non lavorino per l'Ac Milan aiutandolo a trovare la luce in fondo al tunnel*.



ha ha, ma veramente...


----------



## kolao95 (22 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Onestamente il Marchisio del 2010 era già superiore all'Ambrosini del 2010. Se ricordo male i nostri amici juventini mi smentiranno, ma io ricordo che il Marchisio pre Conte era una delle poche note positive di una squadra quasi disastrata. Ambro l'anno di Leo fece la sua ultima stagione da titolare e tutt'altro che ad alti livelli (non ne aveva più) e con Allegri poi è stata una discesa inesorabile



Beh, oddio, Ambrosini quell'anno ha corso per cinque (Seedorf, Ronaldinho, Borriello, Pirlo e Pato) quindi non penso proprio che abbia fatto una stagione sottotono quell'anno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Dubito...
> Highlights e youtube, e giù di sentenze nella maggior parte dei casi (non vale ovviamente per tutti ma è la tendenza internettiana odierna). Tutti DS, tutti allenatori, tutti giornalisti. Maledetto internet.
> Ad agosto, sto notando con enorme sorpresa che un discreto numero di utenti possiede delle solide certezze su disparate tematiche.
> Mi chiedo come mai non lavorino per l'Ac Milan aiutandolo a trovare la luce in fondo al tunnel.


È vero che qualcuno parla avendo visto soltanto qualche video su YouTube ma è anche vero che altri li conoscono veramente certi giocatori e non c'è da meravigliarsi se qualche volta un tifoso può risultare più competente di un dirigente, perché penso sia un dato oggettivo ed incontrovertibile che è meglio comprare Clasie e Kishna a 16 milioni piuttosto che Bertolacci e Soriano a più di 30.


----------



## Marchisio89 (23 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Onestamente il Marchisio del 2010 era già superiore all'Ambrosini del 2010.* Se ricordo male i nostri amici juventini mi smentiranno, ma io ricordo che il Marchisio pre Conte era una delle poche note positive di una squadra quasi disastrata. *Ambro l'anno di Leo fece la sua ultima stagione da titolare e tutt'altro che ad alti livelli (non ne aveva più) e con Allegri poi è stata una discesa inesorabile


Era abbastanza discontinuo (oltre che fuori ruolo), ma a sprazzi si intravedeva che era un buonissimo giocatore, soprattutto nella Juve di Ranieri. Ai tempi di Zaccheroni e Delneri onestamente pensavo facesse la fine di Aquilani e Montolivo, sono sincero.

Poi con Conte fece una grandissima stagione e all'ultimo anno di Conte ha pure dimostrato di saper giocare davanti alla difesa e a me lí piace pure di piú. Protegge la difesa, fa partire l'azione e segna anche. In questo ruolo mi ricorda un po Cristiano Zanetti e Schweinsteiger.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Agosto 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Era abbastanza discontinuo (oltre che fuori ruolo), ma a sprazzi si intravedeva che era un buonissimo giocatore, soprattutto nella Juve di Ranieri. Ai tempi di Zaccheroni e Delneri onestamente pensavo facesse la fine di Aquilani e Montolivo, sono sincero.
> 
> Poi con Conte fece una grandissima stagione e all'ultimo anno di Conte ha pure dimostrato di saper giocare davanti alla difesa e a me lí piace pure di piú. Protegge la difesa, fa partire l'azione e segna anche. In questo ruolo mi ricorda un po Cristiano Zanetti e Schweinsteiger.



Un pò come Cerci che ricorda un pò Robben e un pò Aniello Cutolo.


----------



## uoteghein (23 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È vero che qualcuno parla avendo visto soltanto qualche video su YouTube ma è anche vero che altri li conoscono veramente certi giocatori e non c'è da meravigliarsi se qualche volta un tifoso può risultare più competente di un dirigente, perché penso sia un dato oggettivo ed incontrovertibile che è meglio comprare Clasie e Kishna a 16 milioni piuttosto che Bertolacci e Soriano a più di 30.


Non concordo.
Oggettivo e incontrovertibile per....Clasie e Kishna. Ehm...stessimo parlando di Vieira va bene. Ma ragazzi non facciamoci prendere troppo da FM. Io sto fenomeno Clasie 24enne finito al Southampton non lo vedo. Non vorrei che si finisse per idolatrare e mitizzare dei giocatori che evidentemente fenomeni non sono.
Lo fossero, sarebbero al Real, al Barca, al Chelsea o Bayern. Non al Southampton pagati come Ogbonna.
Perchè....o sono fessi tutti al mondo i dirigenti sportivi e ci stiamo perdendo davvero un fenomeno (che comunque ha 24 anni non 19), oppure boh.
Detto questo ribadisco il mio pensiero:

Non passo le serate a menarmi il giustiziere pelato dalla gioia di annoverare tra le file rossonere Bertolacci Bonaventura Soriano, ma quantomeno mi riservo di giudicare il tutto tra qualche mese!


----------



## mèuris (23 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo con la prima affermazione, paragoni un giocatore già di caratura internazionale come il Marchisio di oggi al Bertolacci attuale, che senso ha? è come se paragonassi il Marchisio del 2010 a un Ambrosini (il primo che mi è venuto in mente), che era un centrocampista completo e che aveva vinto molti trofei allora. Comunque i grandi gol che faceva Marchisio li ha fatti Bertolacci lo scorso anno e Marchisio a 24 anni era titolare in Nazionale perché non c'era nessuno che potesse sostituirlo, poi con le convocazioni che faceva Lippi.. E comunque, no! Un giocatore di solito matura calcisticamente (ho detto matura, 'non diventa forte' ) a 26-27 anni quindi a Bertolacci il tempo va dato. Comunque, sarei molto curioso di sapere se le partite di Bertolacci nel Genoa le avete viste o no, questo non ancora lo avete scritto.



Eh,ma allora quasi nessun confronto potrebbe essere fatto. A 24 anni c'è ancora qualche margine per migliorare, ok, ma già dovresti essere ad un certo punto della maturazione...sei giovane,ma non giovanissimo. Altrimenti dovremmo dare a tutti i giocatori che fanno bene, a quell'età, in squadre di media classifica,la speranza di diventare forti davvero, quando non è affatto così. Sì, ho visto Bertolacci giocare nel Genoa quest'anno, lo scorso, e anche a Lecce. Penso sia un ottimo giocatore, con varie qualità, che l'anno scorso ha giocato particolarmente bene rispetto agli anni precedenti; ma penso anche che non possa ambire a molto di più che essere protagonista in una squadra che non lotta per i primi posti. Se poi i fatti mi dovessero smentire, sarò contento.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Non concordo.
> Oggettivo e incontrovertibile per....Clasie e Kishna. Ehm...stessimo parlando di Vieira va bene. Ma ragazzi non facciamoci prendere troppo da FM. Io sto fenomeno Clasie 24enne finito al Southampton non lo vedo. Non vorrei che si finisse per idolatrare e mitizzare dei giocatori che evidentemente fenomeni non sono.
> Lo fossero, sarebbero al Real, al Barca, al Chelsea o Bayern. Non al Southampton pagati come Ogbonna.
> Perchè....o sono fessi tutti al mondo i dirigenti sportivi e ci stiamo perdendo davvero un fenomeno (che comunque ha 24 anni non 19), oppure boh.
> ...


Mai giocato a Fottball Manager 
Parlo di potenziale, Kishna e Clasie magari diventeranno i nuovi Zarate e Corini ma il potenziale del campione ce l'hanno, invece Bertolacci e Soriano no, questo è il dato incontrovertibile.


----------



## uoteghein (23 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mai giocato a Fottball Manager
> Parlo di potenziale, Kishna e Clasie magari diventeranno i nuovi Zarate e Corini ma il potenziale del campione ce l'hanno, invece Bertolacci e Soriano no, questo è il dato incontrovertibile.


 [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] ovviamente ognuno ha le proprie idee


----------

